# How Too Build Your Own Alabama Rigs



## elhoward622 (Jan 24, 2012)

Alabama Rig Manifesto: 
how to make an Alabama Rig​The most amazing thing about the ever popular Alabama Rig, or A-rig as we shall call it, is the fact that it is extraordinarily easy to manufacture.  Nothing more than a glorified umbrella rig, the A-rig consists of little more than wire, swivels, and snaps.  It is merely a new means to present old baits.  As the next installment in my series of articles on the A-rig, Alabama Rig Manifesto, this "How To" article will put the power of the A-rig in your hands for a mere fraction of the cost.  In my humble opinion, the store bought, professionally manufactured A-rigs offer no advantages, over my home made version, to justify the cost.  This article follows me, step-by-step, as I craft a four-arm A-rig out of simple, store bought materials using common, hand tools.  I tried to capture a valid image that represents a significant movement in each stage of the build.

Unfortunately, GON's file management does not lend itself to uploading and captioning this large of a tutorial.  Please follow the link to my blog where you can read the full, step-by-step process to build your own A-rigs.  Good fishing!

http://kayakanglersoutheast.blogspot.com/2012/01/alabama-rig-manifesto-how-to-make.html


----------



## warronl (Jan 24, 2012)

Great post, I've caught a couple on a home-built A-rig! Love this!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jan 25, 2012)

very cool!!


----------



## OldMrwiskers (Jan 25, 2012)

cool looks like i got everything needed going to make one later


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Jan 25, 2012)

while at Okeechobee over Christmas a friend and i saw an easy way to build them. just loop your wires through a split ring as shown above and crimp them with a Stay-con and cover it with heat shrink. super easy and cheep. also he has been using a double barrel crimp for the loop at the swivel clips.


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks good...............                                 These are just a few we are working on


----------



## elhoward622 (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are sweet looking! What do you use for the head?  Also, I like the coil wrap on the swivel snaps.  I am assuming that is spinnerbait wire.


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fiberglass head, Stainless Steel  filler rods, Sorry Bugpac  just had to post a picture


----------



## caver101 (Jan 26, 2012)

What size stainless steel filler rod are you using? 

I have tried the survey flag steel rod and I am not a fan.


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 26, 2012)

1/16 that's all we had


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive made a bunch, but only pic on my phone...
I'll post more soon...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 26, 2012)

Another pic...
Bent the rods just to set H Rigs for pic...

They are sweet!!


----------



## elhoward622 (Jan 26, 2012)

Good looking rigs Hunter Haven, is that a lead or resin head?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 26, 2012)

elhoward622 said:


> Good looking rigs Hunter Haven, is that a lead or resin head?



Resin...


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hunter Haven   if you're like me it was kind of addicting once I started making them.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 26, 2012)

ranger370 said:


> Hunter Haven   if you're like me it was kind of addicting once I started making them.



Yep... the "Rig" crave got me too...lol


----------



## Pcanada2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you explain how to make the head
In full please


----------



## McLovin (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find stainless steel wire? 

What did you use for heads Hunter?


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 27, 2012)

McMaster Carr


----------



## TomC (Jan 27, 2012)

A couple of tips after several months of experimenting

.040 8â€� stainless straight form from barlows
http://www.barlowstackle.com/Straight-Wire-Shafts--P904.aspx

Iâ€™ve tried the .040 and .051 but like the .040 better. Better action in the water and still holds up well. If you plan on casting five or even six  ¼ oz jig heads and large swimbaits like the big shadalicios swimbaits you probably want to go with the .051 stainless. When casting a super heavy rig like this you need the heavier stainless wire to keep the swimbaits apart while being cast. Otherwise the swimbaits can collapse on themselves in the air and hang up on each other. Iâ€™ve settled in on 1/8 oz jig heads and the swimming flukes and the .040 stainless works great. 

3/8 oz steel texas rig type bullet sinker drilled out, insert wires and fill with JB Weld. Lead is to soft and brass is to heavy but the steel sinkers are GREAT. Paint the head and attach eyes of your choice. The long cure JB Weld is super, much easier to work with than epoxy IMHO. After drilling out the sinker I build up with a lot of JB Weld. Even real good epoxy like 2 ton Devcon does not seem to hold up well after fishing hard. Build up with a lot of JB weld and they will last for many trips. 

Also, round nose pliers make bending the stainless wire much easier when forming the loops on the end to attach snap swivels. I also attach a barrel swivel to the front although not sure itâ€™s necessary. You can get away with regular needle nose if working with the .040 stainless but if you start messing with the .051 stainless the round nose craft pliers are a must.


----------



## elhoward622 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good description TomC.


----------

